# Arisaema candidissimum f. album



## parvi_17 (Jun 21, 2009)

This is the only Arisaema species that can be called pretty, although perhaps A. sikokianum can be called pretty as well. Here we have the white form; A. candidissimum is typically pink. Although they are supposedly sweetly fragrant, I have yet to detect a fragrance from this one. Many other Arisaema species smell like rotting carrion. This young plant is only about 8" tall. These are some quick shots I took for my records, thought I'd share them:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 21, 2009)

I love candidissimum..mine hasn't come up yet...which leads me to believe that it didn't make it this winter....it's normally up by this time in June....


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 21, 2009)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I love candidissimum..mine hasn't come up yet...which leads me to believe that it didn't make it this winter....it's normally up by this time in June....



Hopefully it hasn't died! I now grow all of my Arisaemas (except triphyllum) in pots, because all of them are iffy in my climate, and I have lost many trying to grow them outside, even with special protection.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 22, 2009)

You grow the coolest things! :clap:


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> You grow the coolest things! :clap:



I think the same can be said for all of us here!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice arisaema!!!! Cool flower!!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 22, 2009)

Neat! Where do you order them from? I would like to add some to my garden in addition to the ones I have now.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice, I think the dark and cool weather in NYC may be delaying Eric's [finger's crossed!]


----------



## Clark (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice Joe!

I thought mine was lost too. In bloom now.
Swear by this time last year crocosmia was finished, just started to bud now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Swear by this time last year crocosmia was finished, just started to bud now.


Hmmm, mine are just coming up -- but maybe I planted them too late.

I haven't seen an Arisaema I haven't liked.

Wendy, you might try the VanBorgondien (sp?) nursery. They carry several varities.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice! I like this form.

Dont worry yet if yours are not up yet - I thought mine did not make it either but suddenly they have popped up. A very cool spring I think.

Thx for sharing!

Ron


----------

